# New To Hunting



## bcandler2012 (Oct 17, 2012)

Where do you guys find your lead ammo?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I cast mine! -- Tex


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Bass Pro Shop or other store of that type. Lots of gun stores that have black power sections.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i cast my own ,
get some lead from a scrap yard and a mould from somewhere or make a mould and get casting








buying lead ammo costs a bomb !!


----------



## the gaffer (Apr 15, 2012)

cast my own or buy marbles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

lead is good but if you do not want to have to cast it yourself it is expensive so i just use steel, i have found that as long as you are a good shot then it has plenty of weight to if it shot fast enough to kill cleanly.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Usually stuck in pigeons or down the back of the sofa.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for moulds of round balls? would like to start casting my own.....Thanks Hop


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopsturgeon said:


> Does anyone have a source for moulds of round balls? would like to start casting my own.....Thanks Hop


I just got a new.440 at Track of the Wolf, you can google it.
19.99 + around 5.00 shipping


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Rockslinger- Thanks! Will check it out and probably order. P.S. Nice BPS Hat. I work there! Living the dream..... Hop.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Rockslinger, where do you get the lead to cast with?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

NCLeadSlinger said:


> Rockslinger, where do you get the lead to cast with?


I got some on ebay..Got a bunch from pawpawsailor on the forum, but he's sold out now. Check w/ tire shops some people get wheel wts there
but the ones I checked with say they recycle. Scrap metal yards. Good luck


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hopsturgeon said:


> Rockslinger- Thanks! Will check it out and probably order. P.S. Nice BPS Hat. I work there! Living the dream..... Hop.


 Don't they sell molds?
Jim


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hopsturgeon said:


> Rockslinger- Thanks! Will check it out and probably order. P.S. Nice BPS Hat. I work there! Living the dream..... Hop.


Cabelas in Indiana has them. But then you'll be a trader. lol


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Natchez and Cheaper Than Dirt have some good prices for a 100 rd box .44 cal. Track of the Wolf has good prices also.


----------

